# Spots during the summer??



## bluewaterfisher (Nov 11, 2010)

Do any of ya'll catch spots during summer in the South Carolina area?


----------



## JFord56 (Feb 5, 2008)

Hardly ever. Might get one once in a while late summer. Mostly a fall fish here. 
In SC it's always good by 3rd wk in Oct. Whiting is the bread and butter fish here. Better eating too IMO.


----------



## smacks fanatic (Oct 16, 2010)

JFord56 said:


> Hardly ever. Might get one once in a while late summer. Mostly a fall fish here.
> In SC it's always good by 3rd wk in Oct. Whiting is the bread and butter fish here. Better eating too IMO.


up in nc, i could catch them all night long with blood worms, and shrimp. not as big as in the fall but still nice numbers of them.:beer:opcorn::fishing: this was in the summer.


----------



## fshnjoe (Sep 11, 2008)

*NO Spots*

NO!!!!!!!! NONE in summer!!!!!!
THANK GOD
Don't even want to imagin summer traffic & spots::--|
Enough chaos 4-6 wks. in fall


----------



## cutbait91 (Nov 9, 2009)

fshnjoe said:


> NO!!!!!!!! NONE in summer!!!!!!
> THANK GOD
> Don't even want to imagin summer traffic & spots::--|
> Enough chaos 4-6 wks. in fall


Well said Joe! what an overated fish not only are they tiny they taste like SH!*, for god sakes give me something that can burn up my drag washers


----------



## bluewaterfisher (Nov 11, 2010)

JFord56 said:


> Hardly ever. Might get one once in a while late summer. Mostly a fall fish here.
> In SC it's always good by 3rd wk in Oct. Whiting is the bread and butter fish here. Better eating too IMO.[/QUOTE
> 
> Ive never heard of eating whiting......do you just fillet em' like a normal fish


----------



## LUVSPOTS (Oct 5, 2010)

*Luvspots*



cutbait91 said:


> Well said Joe! what an overated fish not only are they tiny they taste like SH!*, for god sakes give me something that can burn up my drag washers


I guess that's why I am who I am. I had rather have a spot than anything in the ocean. You can have your snappers, kings, flounder and the like. Give me a fresh spot. Another thought; they are bigger than shrimp, oysters, and scollups and I like them.


----------



## TimKan7719 (Apr 4, 2008)

cutbait91 said:


> Well said Joe! what an overated fish not only are they tiny they taste like SH!*, for god sakes give me something that can burn up my drag washers


To Each his own and I seen you with some pictures of fish that wouldnt burn the Drag on a Zebco 202. Let alone some washers on a Conventional.
There are plenty of people that consider Spot good to eat and they are nice table fair. Dont Hate on people, for the fish they like and we wont hate on you.
Tight Lines,
Tim


----------



## cutbait91 (Nov 9, 2009)

not hatein yesterday was just a bad day:--|


----------



## smacks fanatic (Oct 16, 2010)

cutbait91 said:


> Well said Joe! what an overated fish not only are they tiny they taste like SH!*, for god sakes give me something that can burn up my drag washers


they do not taste like sh*tthey are actually pretty good tasting. they taste a hell lot better than :spam:


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

cutbait91 said:


> Well said Joe! what an overated fish not only are they tiny they taste like SH!*, for god sakes give me something that can burn up my drag washers


For somebody 19 years old, you certainly seem to have learned alot. Except how to keep your hands in your pockets when you've had a bad day. Spot are excellent eating and the bread and butter fish on many piers. If you don't like them, fine, but a lotta folks do. Imagine more folks have fed their families with spot on the East coast than with any other fish. Probably one of the first salted fish[brined] that there was. For the same money you'll spend to cotch a tarpoon, I could fish a pier for a month. You might have brag rights iffen you cotch one. I might have a freezer full of spots if I catch a run. I've had a couple plates of brag before and always got up from the table still hungary. And yes, I has cotched them befoe. TimKan said it best.


----------



## cutbait91 (Nov 9, 2009)

alright since im gettin all these sudden comebacks let me rephrase this the way i should have said it, i dont see what the big deal about spots I Myself dont care to eat them nor catch them i would rather catch bigger game fish! and no we dont catch spots during summer BUT you could try for flounder and redfish.... there is that better now that i adjusted my attitude?


----------



## Rooster2 (Oct 12, 2010)

yes cutbait, your second run is a lot better. Thanks for manning up and rethinking your words.

I agree with most of these posters. Spot has fed a lot of families and I do enjoy a good spot run when I can get in on one. My wifes grandmother thinks they are the best thing swimming in the ocean. So if for no other reason, I like making her 92 yr old smile come to life. And I love to fish when something is biting, even spot. And if you want to give a kid a good day fishing, take him on a pier when a good run comes through, any kid will have the time of their life.

Now I do other types of fishing as well. Been flounder gigging, fished baited poles for shrimp, been to the gulfstream and had a really good day. 2 yellowfin tune in the 25 lb range, 2 wahoo in the 35 lb range, the biggest spanish mackerel we ever saw and 14 bullnose dolphin (mahi mahi, not flipper). So I too know what it's like to fish for the big ones. But it costs a lot more money to do that and sometimes a good day on a pier is just fun and fitting. And if the spot are there I'm just as happy.

So stick around and continue to share your stories, we still like ya, just don't be stompin on our toes buddy...lol.


----------



## Bill Stafford (May 25, 2010)

For one thing, spots are better to catch than dang pin fish.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

*No problem.*

Catch a feesh for me since I won't get down til 2011.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Spots*

Spots are a livelihood to some people. I have seen many church fundraising fish friies. Spot was the fish of choice because they are easy to catch in the Fall and a lot of people love the taste. People fill their freezer up in the Fall and eat fish all year. Go to any coastal town and in just about any mom and pop restaurant you will find fried spot on the menu. Spot is a staple to some. If the spot didn't run some people would go hungry.

I personally fish for them for their drum catching qualities. Spot head is one of the best drum baits. 

Darin


----------



## Bill Stafford (May 25, 2010)

oooo I will keep that in mind.


----------



## TimKan7719 (Apr 4, 2008)

cutbait91 said:


> alright since im gettin all these sudden comebacks let me rephrase this the way i should have said it, i dont see what the big deal about spots I Myself dont care to eat them nor catch them i would rather catch bigger game fish! and no we dont catch spots during summer BUT you could try for flounder and redfish.... there is that better now that i adjusted my attitude?


Cutbait, 
Very Good. I like the Re Worded Version much better, Thank you.
Tight Lines,
Tim


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

You can catch them year round. Not like the numbers in fall. Heck I caught one about 3" on BWFB in March off GCP. Was hoping for a whiting but put the bloodworms up after that.


----------

